
Patterns in primes: some Bayesian inference - 00_NOP
https://cartesianproduct.wordpress.com/2016/03/24/primes-are-not-random/
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
I didn't think this was a particularly deep article, but I wanted to address
this quote: > So what? After all, we know that primes are not randomly
distributed and become increasingly less common as we progress up the “number
line”

The point is that yes, of course the primes aren't random, but in many
fundamental ways they behave as if they are. Terry Tao explains more:
[https://terrytao.wordpress.com/2016/03/14/biases-between-
con...](https://terrytao.wordpress.com/2016/03/14/biases-between-consecutive-
primes/)

